# 1099 Vs 1098 Or 1028



## Trent (7/5/05)

Hey guys
I have been using wyeast 1099 whitbread in all my brown ales, IPA's and an ESB, and am about to use it in an aussie strong ale. I am very happy with it, but seeings as its time to get a new pack, I was wondering if I should stick to that, or try 1098 or 1028. I always try and keep 3 different types of yeast (the other 2 being 1084 and 1272), so basically I'm looking for a yeast that is a general purpose one, enough at least to cover a few different styles (the ones mentioned before). Is there any real difference between these yeasts? I was really wanting to know the difference between 99 and 98, but figure maybe 28 may also be viable. Anybody with any experience in using these yeasts, I would be grateful for any input. If nobody can give me any definite reasons to go with one or the other, I will probably get 1098, just to try it out, but it would almost be a crime to waste the wealth of knowledge contained on this forum, so I figure I best ask anyway. Flocculation isnt a major worry for me, I dont mind if the beer ends us a bit cloudy, but flavourwise and residual sweetness, personal preference etc... I am interested in.
Thanks heaps
Trent


----------



## big d (7/5/05)

going on the wyeast spec the difference between 99 and 98 is the 99 is not as tart and dry as the 1098 and much more flocculent.
98 has medium flocculation whereas the 99 has high flocculation.
the 99 is described as a mildly malty and slightly fruity profile.
the 98 produces a beer with a clean neutral finish allowing malt and hop characteristics to dominate

hope this helps trent.

cheers
big d


----------



## Tony M (7/5/05)

Recently split a batch between 1098 & 1028 just to compare. The malts were 70% ale, 25% munich & 5% caramunich and gave an OG of 1.050. The 1098 finished at 012 and seemed tru to form in that it was a clean and neutral beer with identifiable hops and malt characters. The 1028 stopped at 1.016 and was therefore a bit sticky. Tasting beyond the residual sugars there was certainly more complex flavours with a delightful nuance of cloves. Certainly a very quaffable drop, but I know not why the final gravity ended so high. I shall try again next week as I feel that the 1028 could become a favourite.


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/05)

Trent,

I have brewed a few beers with W1028 and find it to be quite versatile.

I've done an English Pale, a porter, a mild, a Coke Porter (just 4 kicks), a smoked stout, a brown ale, a strong spiced ale (og 1061, with vanilla, cinnamon, roast barley and Vienna), another English pale (with Marris, crystal and Goldings and DME), as well as adding some slurry to the priming sugar when bottling a 1.094 og ale.

Versatile? I think so. Ferment at around 18C to bring out the minerally flavours that this yeast produces, or ferment warmer for a more clean flavour (in my experience).

Seth


----------



## Trent (7/5/05)

Thanks for the info guys
Sounds like the 1028 is maybe gonna suit me more than either of the other 2. After reading deebee's post, i was thinking maybe the 1098 needs to be tried out by me, but it seems as though 1028 could add a little more complexity to the flavour. Any other opinions will be welcomed, but I may shoot for the 1028, cause after all, yeast isnt all that expensive, so if I dont really like it, I can always go grab meself a 1098. Too many bloody options, this brewing thingy!
All the best
Trent
PS Seth, did you find the same thing as Tony M about the high FG, or was that maybe a one off thing? I just had a look at the wyeast chart, and it seems that 1028 has a higher apparent attenuation than the other 2, so I am wondering if you experienced the high fg's too?


----------



## Weizguy (7/5/05)

Trent said:


> Thanks for the info guys
> did you find the same thing as Tony M about the high FG, or was that maybe a one off thing? I just had a look at the wyeast chart, and it seems that 1028 has a higher apparent attenuation than the other 2, so I am wondering if you experienced the high fg's too?
> [post="57953"][/post]​


No, but I left the brew for up to 4 weeks.
I had a 1.061 sg that got to 1.011, and a 1.052 that got to 1.006 (corrected to 20 C).

I think that's pretty fair attenuation.

I sometimes gave the fermentor a swirl to rouse the yeast. Hope that's not a sin.

Excellent to brew in Winter with this yeast.

Seth  

Giddy up. P.S. If U R not happy with this yeast , I'll make U a 5 gallon batch of beer. OK?


----------



## Trent (8/5/05)

OK mate
Thanks for that. I'll pick some up next time I am at marks getting more grain. 
All the best
Trent


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/5/05)

Trent-
You can culture 1028 from Worthingtons White Shield IPA, which will be a bit cheaper and give you some idea of what to expect from this Yeast.


----------



## Trent (8/5/05)

Thanks Vlad
I will keep me eye out for a bottle of that, never tried it, so I can kill 2 birds with one stone!
Trent


----------



## Trent (8/5/05)

Vlad
I just did a quick web search and cant find anywhere that even carries that beer. I may aswell just buy it from my local shop anyway, cause I am sure I will be there before I find somewhere around my parts that stocks worthingtons. I will still keep me eye out for it though.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/5/05)

BWS have it but I don't know if they are in your neck of the woods.
Can anyone recommend a good bottle shop for Trent?


----------

